
FPGA Support – Building an AGC - accrual
http://mikestewart.hcoop.net/2016/03/06/fpga-support/
======
accrual
The author discusses implementation challenges when building an asynchronous
AGC (Apollo Guidance Computer) on a typically synchronous FPGA. More articles
on the topic of building an AGC are available on the website. [0]

[0] [http://mikestewart.hcoop.net](http://mikestewart.hcoop.net)

~~~
Zardoz84
Great! I was getting crazy searching what is "AGC"

------
jweather
Mike Stewart is part of the team working to restore an actual Apollo Guidance
Computer to full functionality -- check out CuriousMarc on YouTube for the
full story:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mverdiell/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/mverdiell/videos)

------
zaarn
Is there a typo in the URL or does the host block certain IPs? It seems to be
offline for me...

------
lake99
The article needs to explain what AGC is. Most EEs associate it with Automatic
Gain Control... which makes no sense in the context of FPGA.

~~~
dang
Apollo Guidance Computer. The submitter mentions it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20411683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20411683).

